# 'Pink Screen' In VLC and Quicktime



## father-brown (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey guys, 
I'm Running windows XP professional on a 7800 gtx with all the latest drivers. I'm having a problem while using quicktime and VLC where playback is shaded pink (sound is fine). Things usually go back to normal once I restart, but it is becoming very obnoxious. I built my comp myself and have been running trouble free for half a year now. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

could be your video card drivers - even if they are the latest ones - i had a similar problem once and solved it by going back to older drivers. i'm still using 66.93 drivers with my invidia card!


----------

